# what type of tissues make up blood vessels?



## phillybadboy (Sep 30, 2011)

what type of tissues make up  cappillaries , veins, and arteries?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2011)

Cottonelle, Charmin and Kleenex


----------



## silver (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.courseweb.uottawa.ca/medicine-histology/english/cardiovascular/histologybloodvessels.htm

Google directed me here


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 30, 2011)

Let me Google that for you.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry we dont do homework for you here.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2011)

Connective, muscle, nervous, and epithelium tissue. The bigger question is which is found in each type of vessel, where in that vessel, and in what quantities? 

As such, may I suggest buying a good physiology textbook like Ganong?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry we dont do homework for you here.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Yeah, exactly.  Nice try though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sorry we dont do homework for you here.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



No one does my homework for me...so what she said.


----------



## phillybadboy (Oct 1, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Connective, muscle, nervous, and epithelium tissue. The bigger question is which is found in each type of vessel, where in that vessel, and in what quantities?
> 
> As such, may I suggest buying a good physiology textbook like Ganong?[/QUOTE      thanks guys for the feed back, no this is not homework, and i did use google just couldn't find what i needed ,  i followed the link that silver sent me in this thread and i did find that it had epithelial, muscle and connective tissue, (but couldn't find them mention the nerve tissue that you mentioned, i know that nerves send signals to constrict and relax i guess,)could you elaborate on how nerve tissue is part of blood vessels?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a rather tiny component, but as mentioned, it's one of many ways that signals reach the smooth muscle leading to constriction.


----------



## phillybadboy (Oct 2, 2011)

so the nerve is actually imbedded in the vessels, like running through them?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 2, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> It's a rather tiny component, but as mentioned, it's one of many ways that signals reach the smooth muscle leading to constriction.



So when are we going to blow his mind and start talking about the vaso vasorum?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So when are we going to blow his mind and start talking about the vaso vasorum?



Yo dawg, I heard you liked blood vessels, so we put some blood vessels inside your blood vessels.


----------



## phillybadboy (Oct 4, 2011)

just read about that


----------

